# Digital Grand Pianos.



## Chris Hobson (Oct 12, 2022)

When I bought my first digital piano in the 1990s, a fairly basic Roland, it cost nearly a thousand pounds. It came with a catalogue that had the complete range of Roland digital pianos that were available at that time. At the opposite end of the range to mine was the digital grand piano, styled like a really baby baby grand but without the disadvantages associated with compact acoustic grands. Every knowledgeable person will tell you that a good quality upright is better than a baby grand. It had a really impressive specification and I just thought that it was so cool. I used to gaze at the picture in the catalogue but at around £8,000 there was no way that I was ever going to buy one. When it comes to money, we have a joint bank account for all our regular household expenses but we each have a pocket money account which gets a modest injection of cash each month so that we can both buy stuff for ourselves without money having to come out of the joint household budget. Now having most of what I want and need accumulated over the years, I tend not to spend mine and so my pocket money account tends to build up quite nicely. As is the way, hi tech toys tend to come down in price over time, there are digital grand pianos available for £1,500 now although I suspect that as much of the budget goes into the case as goes into the workings. Then there is this one:









						Yamaha CLP765GP Clavinova Digital Grand Piano Polished Ebony
					

Free Ground Floor Home Installation To The UK Mainland IncludedYamaha CLP765GP Clavinova Digital Grand Piano Polished Ebony The Yamaha CLP765GP features the new CFX and Bosendorfer samples and the new GrandTouch action giving a massively improved playing experience. The speaker system is great...




					www.rimmersmusic.co.uk
				




Even the cheapest one at just over four thousand pounds has a highly impressive specification. So I'm now weighing up some pros and cons of actually buying one.
Pros
*I'd really like one and it's good to have nice things.
*I don't want to be like my dear old dad who had a similar pocket money account but just wouldn't spend his money. He still hadn't spent it when he got his tee shirt and medal.
Cons.
*I don't need one, there is nothing wrong with my Yamaha CLP920.
*I don't have enough money yet, it would take at least eighteen months to save up even if I don't spend any money at all. There are finance plans available but I have a philosophy of never borrowing money to buy something that you want but don't need. You either save for it or do without it
*I'm not sure that it will fit in the room.
*I'm a rubbish pianist who doesn't practice enough and it would be totally wasted on me.

So, I've decided to make a commitment to practice at least an hour every day. And to always have a couple of new pieces on the go so that I will start to expand my repertoir. If by the time I have enough money I have improved enough to be worthy of it, and assuming that I haven't gone off the idea by then, I will maybe think about buying one.


----------



## Transistor (Oct 12, 2022)

I think most of the cost will be for the furniture aspect of the instrument. The electronics may be pretty much the same as some of the portable keyboards but they may use the available space for better speakers in the grand pianos.

Maybe go to a good showroom and play one and compare it with the other models. Don't be persuaded by features that you'll never use.

Why are we discussing this on a diabetes site, I wonder?


----------



## Chris Hobson (Oct 13, 2022)

"Do you not fancy a traditional acoustic piano?"

No, I prefer digital ones. Volume control, always at concert pitch and never needs tuning, choice of sounds. Plus you tend to get a better quality sound for your money.

"Why are we discussing this on a diabetes site, I wonder?"

This part of the  forum is called "Off The Subject" it's where diabetics discuss aspects of their lives other than diabetes. I'd hate for diabetes to become the most dominant part of my personality. Much of what I do does revolve around diabetes, the swimming, constantly having to think about what I eat, regular medical check ups, all that stuff. I do have a life outside of all that stuff though.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 13, 2022)

I think there’s a lot to be said for allowing yourself something you’ve aspired to / longed for / been passionate about for a long time. It sounds like you are being very sensible about it, and setting realistic expectations (you aren’t expecting it to suddenly transform your playing prowess!).

I’ve been playing guitar for more years than I care to recall, and like most guitar players I suffer quite badly with GAS (gear acquisition syndrome). I have a list(!). There are relatively affordable things that would be useful, and which I can consider in the short or medium term, but also more aspirational items that I’ve had an itch for, in some cases for decades.

Do you have a round number birthday coming up (or a ’5‘ if you are desperate)? 

Carry on saving your pennies, and you’ll know what you want to do when you‘ve got the cash available and it’s either that or a luxury holiday (or whatever)


----------



## Lucyr (Oct 13, 2022)

Saving and practicing sounds a good plan. A while ago i invested in a really nice horn for about £1300. It’s not a new one, it’s from the 70s but has been replated so it’s nice and shiny and it’s a more desirable model than the newer ones (which are about double the price). I don’t actually practice at home but I’ve been playing horn for 20+ years, plan to play for a long time yet, and even though I’m fairly average and only play it a couple hours a week at band practice i decided it was worth spending on myself for something I’ve stuck to for so long. It’s such a pleasure to play on a nice instrument that it’s been well worth it.


----------



## khskel (Oct 13, 2022)

The Roland FP30 is remarkably good value for money if you haven't already discounted that particular model.

I actually have a Korg Kronos and even thought it's a general workstation keyboard the various pianos provides are pretty good and support  half damping, una corda and sympathetic resonance. Sadly now discontinued but replaced by the Nautilus. Only downside is that you would need a stand and Amp/speakers.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Oct 14, 2022)

The nearest equivalent Roland I think would be this one.









						Roland GP607 Digital Grand Piano Polished Ebony
					

This is the latest from roland it delivers exceptional performance aswell as having the latest technology and updates from roland and it will be a must have for those looking for nothing but the best Roland GP607PE Digital Grand Piano | Polished Ebony The Roland GP607 offers players the ultimate...




					www.rimmersmusic.co.uk
				




It is a little bit cheaper but I do prefer the Yamaha brand.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 14, 2022)

Decisions decisions…


----------



## Chris Hobson (Oct 18, 2022)

Well I've made a good start, I've now lasted a week of practicing more than an hour per day. I think that I've shown a moderate improvement.

"Decisions decisions."

I've been watching some of the demo videos for the Yamaha CLP765GP and the Roland GP607. On the Yamaha ones the emphasis is very much on the quality of the samples and the sound system. On the Roland the emphasis is more on the very clever gimmicks. Brilliant though the gimmicks are,  I can't really think that I would use any of them. So I still come down on the side of the Yamaha. Before I made any decisions I would want to go to a piano shop and try them out but that is at least eighteen months in the future.


----------



## EmmaL76 (Oct 18, 2022)

I started playing again earlier this year after about 30 years … I’m really bad


----------



## Chris Hobson (Oct 19, 2022)

My lapse was about 20 years, I was in my thirties when I started and only acheived a basic level of competence even after ten years. I sort of thought that I would quickly get back to where I was before but it has proved to be more difficult than I expected.


----------



## EmmaL76 (Oct 19, 2022)

I’m currently learning the music from interstellar using videos from Tik tok by some guy who writes numbers on the keys   I do love that piece of music. This is mine… not a grand piano, I just have problems with the stool, if I sit there to long because I’m quite tall I get painful shoulders from slouching which can take weeks to clear up so it puts me off


----------



## Chris Hobson (Oct 19, 2022)

That looks very similar to mine which is a Yamaha CLP-920 Clavinova. I sometimes get slightly achy shoulders and back when I play. I put it down to the fact that I have recently increased the amount of time that I spend playing. I'm hoping that as I get used to it the problem will get better.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 20, 2022)

I was just about to suggest one of those kneeling stool things that are supposed to help with seated posture, but then I remembered that you clever pianist types need your tootsies available for those pedals underneath!

Are your piano stools adjustable for height? Seems lime they should be.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Oct 20, 2022)

"Are your piano stools adjustable for height? Seems like they should be."

You can get height adjustable ones. I had mine custom made by a guy who does woodwork projects as a hobby. He did the wood part and I did the upholstered top. It has a tip up lid and a space inside for music books. Before I got it I was just using a dining chair.


----------



## EmmaL76 (Oct 20, 2022)

Chris Hobson said:


> "Are your piano stools adjustable for height? Seems like they should be."
> 
> You can get height adjustable ones. I had mine custom made by a guy who does woodwork projects as a hobby. He did the wood part and I did the upholstered top. It has a tip up lid and a space inside for music books. Before I got it I was just using a dining chair.


Oh my goodness … you are a flipping genius!  I can adjust my stool!! Looks as though i can also tilt it


----------



## ColinUK (Nov 4, 2022)

I've always lusted after a Steinway baby grand which used to dominate a room in an old aunt's house. It was what looked like burr walnut but probably wasn't. No idea what happened to it after she died but I can't play piano anyway! I've also quite fancied a Clavinova so I could listen to it play all by itself.... and now I've gone down a digital piano rabbit hole and quite fancy this... if I win the Lottery perhaps!






						Yamaha AvantGrand N3X Hybrid Piano Grand Piano Key/Hammer Action, Polished Ebony | Yamaha Music London
					

Buy from Yamaha's UK store.  Free mainland UK delivery.   Yamaha AvantGrand N3X Hybrid Piano With Grand Piano Key & Hammer Action, Polished Ebony Finish  The Yamaha CFX Concert Grand and the Bösendorfer Imperial Grand; two of the world's most revered pianos, each with its own distinctive...




					www.yamahamusiclondon.com


----------



## EmmaL76 (Nov 4, 2022)

ColinUK said:


> I've always lusted after a Steinway baby grand which used to dominate a room in an old aunt's house. It was what looked like burr walnut but probably wasn't. No idea what happened to it after she died but I can't play piano anyway! I've also quite fancied a Clavinova so I could listen to it play all by itself.... and now I've gone down a digital piano rabbit hole and quite fancy this... if I win the Lottery perhaps!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it’s out of stock


----------



## ColinUK (Nov 4, 2022)

EmmaL76 said:


> Unfortunately it’s out of stock


I know! Saves me having to rearrange the furniture to make room.... although the music room in the East wing is somewhat underused....


----------



## EmmaL76 (Nov 4, 2022)

ColinUK said:


> I know! Saves me having to rearrange the furniture to make room.... although the music room in the East wing is somewhat underused....


Tell me about it, The East Wing at ours is frightfully expensive to heat, if it wasn’t the best room to display my families coat of arms I would probably just close it off to the public to be fair


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Nov 4, 2022)

I love this thread.  It is bringing back some lovely memories for me.
I think you should buy whatever makes your heart sing.  If you can afford it and it isn't taking money away from anything you need then go for it. 

Now the memory part you can skip if it is boring...

My son taught himself to play the piano on a plug in full size keyboard when he was two and was winning classical piano competitions at seven.  At thirteen he decided he wanted a Steinway but we didn't have Steinway money.  So he decided to write software that would convert his standard upright digital piano into a piano that accurately emulated a Steinway including sensitivity to key pressure as far as was possible back then - we are talking the early naughties.
He did it too and won a young inventor of the year with our local inventor's group.
By then he had decided he was more interested in classical organ and had moved on to winning organ competitions so we were glad we hadn't spent the money on a Steinway and for a while he had a full size electronic church organ in our living room!!!  He raised a few thousand pounds for the local air ambulance and children's hospice by holding a classical music concert where he played a huge pipe organ in the Brangwyn HallI in Swansea. I didn't hear him play in the concert because I was too busy organising stuff back stage.

I loved listening to him play at home but I was quite pleased when he eventually settled on playing the guitar instead.
He is 31 now and still creating music but more into composing and DJ stuff than performing.


----------



## ColinUK (Nov 4, 2022)

EmmaL76 said:


> Tell me about it, The East Wing at ours is frightfully expensive to heat, if it wasn’t the best room to display my families coat of arms I would probably just close it off to the public to be fair


You let the public in?!


----------



## EmmaL76 (Nov 4, 2022)

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> I love this thread.  It is bringing back some lovely memories for me.
> I think you should buy whatever makes your heart sing.  If you can afford it and it isn't taking money away from anything you need then go for it.
> 
> Now the memory part you can skip if it is boring...
> ...


Skip the memory part? Never… it was the most uplifting thing I’ve read in a long time. Sounds to me like an amazing young man! My son had guitar lessons for 2 years and let’s just say, it’s wasn’t for him


----------



## EmmaL76 (Nov 4, 2022)

ColinUK said:


> You let the public in?!


On occasion, Helps with the upkeep of the infinity pool


----------



## ColinUK (Nov 4, 2022)

EmmaL76 said:


> Skip the memory part? Never… it was the most uplifting thing I’ve read in a long time. Sounds to me like an amazing young man! My son had guitar lessons for 2 years and let’s just say, it’s wasn’t for him


I had cello lessons for four years. I could have been the next Yo-Yo Ma....


----------



## Chris Hobson (Nov 4, 2022)

I'm a fairly mediocre pianist but, having thought about it, I have never totally committed to the time and effort needed to actually become a good one. Now that I am retired and have finished my epic swimming project I have started practicing every day and actually putting the work in. Whether it turns out that I have the actual ability will become apparent in due course I suppose.


----------



## ColinUK (Nov 4, 2022)

Chris Hobson said:


> I'm a fairly mediocre pianist but, having thought about it, I have never totally committed to the time and effort needed to actually become a good one. Now that I am retired and have finished my epic swimming project I have started practicing every day and actually putting the work in. Whether it turns out that I have the actual ability will become apparent in due course I suppose.


I’d not advise combining swimming and piano playing but you could do so and create a new Olympic sport!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 4, 2022)

Chris Hobson said:


> I'm a fairly mediocre pianist but, having thought about it, I have never totally committed to the time and effort needed to actually become a good one. Now that I am retired and have finished my epic swimming project I have started practicing every day and actually putting the work in. Whether it turns out that I have the actual ability will become apparent in due course I suppose.



Saw this the other day on a guitar FB group…


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Nov 4, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Saw this the other day on a guitar FB group…
> 
> View attachment 22790


Yup.  My son used to play for five to seven hours a day.  It is amazing how quickly you improve when you put that kind of effort in.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Nov 4, 2022)

I think that talent is important as well. Some people can just easily do what others find difficult. For myself, I think that I possess a certain amount of natural musicality. There is a scattering of musical ability in the family on my mother's side, absolutely non that I am aware of on my father's side. Back in the nineties and early noughties when I was still having lessons I would practice in the evenings after work. Looking back it seems that progress involved moving from playing easy pieces badly to playing more difficult pieces badly. Now that I have the time I'm hoping that I can get easy and more difficult pieces to some kind of decent standard.


----------



## ColinUK (Nov 4, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Saw this the other day on a guitar FB group…
> 
> View attachment 22790


Used to get similar as an actor. 

I don’t know how you learn so many lines. 

- It’s a process we’re taught 

Yeah but it’s crazy you can learn a whole play

- It’s work but there’s a process

I get that but it’s so incredible. I just don’t know how you learn it all and then remember it all on stage. It’s quite remarkable. 

- Thanks


----------



## Chris Hobson (Nov 5, 2022)

Well, since I first posted this I have managed more than three weeks without missing a day's practice. I think that I'm improving but these things happen so slowly that it's hard to tell.

The other day I had a test of my self confidence when I had to do my practice while there was a professional musician in the house. My daughter is living with us for a while and had a visit from an old school mate who is a singer and guitarist.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 6, 2022)

Sounds like you are going great guns @Chris Hobson

Some of the music pages I frequent highly recommend recording yourself (pointing a smartphone at yourself is plenty good enough).

It allows you to revisit what you sounded like several weeks (or months!) ago.

Plus it helps to break ‘red light fever’ / performance nerves as you become very used to it - even if you never intend to play for anyone else, it’s nice to know you could if the opportunity arose!

Though it sounds like you’ve crossed that bridge already with the pro musician in the house!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Nov 7, 2022)

Most digital pianos have a record facility, the Roland did, I'm not sure about my current one as I've never had cause to use it. I might have to download the instruction manual to work out how to use it.

Because I've only ever played for my own amusement, I have had a tendency to fall to pieces when I notice anyone watching or listening to me play. I seem to be getting over that now, I think that building confidence is the key and that should come as I improve. My daughter has a cupboard full of soft toys, I used to be very good at the arcade crane machines. I was thinking of getting them all out and arranging them into an audience in order to get used to the feeling of performing in public.


----------



## Benny G (Dec 21, 2022)

Chris Hobson said:


> Most digital pianos have a record facility, the Roland did, I'm not sure about my current one as I've never had cause to use it. I might have to download the instruction manual to work out how to use it.
> 
> Because I've only ever played for my own amusement, I have had a tendency to fall to pieces when I notice anyone watching or listening to me play. I seem to be getting over that now, I think that building confidence is the key and that should come as I improve. My daughter has a cupboard full of soft toys, I used to be very good at the arcade crane machines. I was thinking of getting them all out and arranging them into an audience in order to get used to the feeling of performing in public.


If you set up a camera or mobile phone you can practice playing for an audience, in the beginning the most critical audience can be yourself. It's also an easy way to track progress.


----------



## travellor (Dec 21, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Saw this the other day on a guitar FB group…
> 
> View attachment 22790



I have no sense of rhythm.
I can't even clap in time with others


----------



## Benny G (Dec 21, 2022)

But we have special tools to help with that (because no one has natural rhythm) 

Metronome (and practice)


----------



## travellor (Dec 21, 2022)

Benny G said:


> But we have special tools to help with that (because no one has natural rhythm)
> 
> Metronome (and practice)



My daughter plays the piano.
Again though, the metronome counts out of pace with me.


----------



## ColinUK (Dec 21, 2022)

Here’s a metro gnome waiting to catch a tube train.


----------



## Gwynn (Dec 21, 2022)

I hanker after buying a very large pipe organ  !! 

No space (ha ha). No money (hmmm). Oh well. I can mimic one on my digital keyboard. It's not the same though !!!


----------



## Benny G (Dec 21, 2022)

ColinUK said:


> Here’s a metro gnome waiting to catch a tube train. View attachment 23402


I bet that tube is on time.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Dec 21, 2022)

David Bowie did the Metro Gnome joke a very long time ago.

I like pipe organs too, and also don't have the space or the money. Digital pipe organs are a thing as well. I believe that some churches have installed them when the existing organ would be too expensive to fix. The original organ is left in place, the digital organ is installed in place of the keyboard and speakers are mounted behind the pipes.

Sir Christopher Wren, who designed St. Paul's Cathedral didn't like pipe organs. He described the organ at St. Paul's as "A kist of whistles" which I thought was really funny.


----------

